# Когда за руль после операции?



## Алекс67 (19 Авг 2018)

Сделал операцию по удалению секвестрированной грыжи в госпитале Бурденко.
Без имплантов. Ничего не болит, только иногда потягивает на месте операции,когда что-то не удобно.3 июля делал операцию.неделю понемножку сижу. Хочу на дачу.ехать 3 часа.можно ли сейчас. ???врачи как бы конечно говорят.нет нет. Ну хочу поинтересоваться как кто когда садился???за руль...и какие могут быть последствия..?


----------



## La murr (19 Авг 2018)

@Алекс67, здравствуйте!
Какие рекомендации по этому поводу были даны Вам нейрохирургом?


----------



## Алекс67 (19 Авг 2018)

Добрый вечер.рекомендации разные.от 2 до 4 месяцев.хочется узнать, как другие садились. ????чувствую себя нормально.ничего не тревожит...


----------



## Доктор Ступин (19 Авг 2018)

Все просто.
Дома три часа не вставая сидите?
Теперь потренируйтесь тоже, в машине, но стоя на месте, чтобы в любой момент выйти из машины, если заболит.
Правильную посадку и высадку отработали?
Правильное кресло для спины сформировали?


----------



## Алекс67 (19 Авг 2018)

@Доктор Ступин, сидеть конечно смогу,но ехать буду с остановками на отдых. Страшно как-то. Может навредить себе поездкой. Рецидива боюсь.


----------



## La murr (19 Авг 2018)

@Алекс67, Вам в помощь - 
Правильная посадка в автомобиле и применение ортопедической подушки для автомобилистов


----------



## Алекс67 (19 Авг 2018)

La murr написал(а):


> @Алекс67, Вам в помощь -
> Правильная посадка в автомобиле и применение ортопедической подушки для автомобилистов


Да.это я читал.по срокам прошло 1.5 месяца. Операция без конструкций.ни после операции ни сейчас ничего не болит
Мне хочется узнать какие могут быть последствия. Плохие.или подождаться ещё
Лфк пока не занимаюсь.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (19 Авг 2018)

Лфк надо делать с первого дня.
Если не больно во время езды, то никаких последствий. Большинство через месяц на работу на машине, но они к этому готовятся.
Посидите 30, 60, 120, и только потом 180 минут.
А Вы пролежали в бездействии 45 дней, а теперь сразу на три часа нагрузки.


----------



## Алекс67 (19 Авг 2018)

@Доктор Ступин, ну как в бездействия.на кровати носками и ногами.много хожу.неделю сижу без проблем по полчаса.сегодня проехал немного.ничего ни каких неприятных ощущений.да и лежащий в поликлинике невролог.сказал лфк через пару месяцев.на больничном 60 дней.потом на работу.....

А если в пути заболит.что делать.ехать в корсете или нет


----------



## La murr (19 Авг 2018)

@Алекс67, а Вы на дачу отдыхать, сил набираться поедете?
Или дела огородные?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (19 Авг 2018)

Сегодня проехали немного, завтра больше, потом ещё больше и все вокруг дома, так чтобы если заболит, то поставить машину и домой. Как сможете три часа без боли вокруг дома, так и на дальние три часа поедете. Это есть тренировка.

А если нет времени на тренировку и надо завтра кровь из носу, тогда как и положено русскому человеку:
- Аааааа, авось пронесёт!


----------



## Алекс67 (19 Авг 2018)

La murr написал(а):


> @Алекс67, а Вы на дачу отдыхать, сил набираться поедете?
> Или дела огородные?


Исключительно дышать воздухом.
Скандинавская ходьба. Просто врачи из госпиталя и врачи в поликлинике говорят по разному все.

@Доктор Ступин, понятно. Конечно.но собираюсь ехать с остановками...
Думаю раз 6 через полчаса останавливаться ходить....


----------



## Алекс67 (19 Авг 2018)

Хочу спросить через сколько кто садился за руль?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (19 Авг 2018)

Алекс67 написал(а):


> Исключительно дышать воздухом.
> @Доктор Ступин, понятно. Конечно.но собираюсь ехать с остановками...
> Думаю раз 6 через полчаса останавливаться ходить....


Правильно. Пронесет


Алекс67 написал(а):


> Хочу спросить через сколько кто садился за руль?


Через три недели.


----------



## Алекс67 (19 Авг 2018)

Ну если три недели уже прошло.значит то можно????


----------



## Dust (24 Авг 2018)

А через сколько можно ездить на дальняк, ну типа в отпуск на машине и т.п.
Через год можно?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (25 Авг 2018)

Можно.
Как натренируетесь к такой нагрузке, так и можно.
Готовитесь ?


----------



## Dust (25 Авг 2018)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Можно.
> Как натренируетесь к такой нагрузке, так и можно.
> Готовитесь ?


Планирую, скажем так! 
А про тренировку - это в сообщении 11 написано, выще?
Так тренироваться?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (25 Авг 2018)

ЛКф Лечебная, восстановительная, потом тренировочные, это так сказать неспецифическая стимуляция дня и специфическая стимуляция – это треноргвка именно сидением в машине и постепенным нарастанием нагрузки поездками в этой машине.
Какой уровень лфк?


----------



## Dust (25 Авг 2018)

@Доктор Ступин, 3 этап ЛФК.
Вот такого типа упражнения:







Там их много, я делаю не все, ибо некоторые - тяжело.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (25 Авг 2018)

Чтобы было проще мы разделили все Лфк на три уровня, вернее на два лечебный и восстановительный, поскольку тренировочный надо делать конечно с инструктором. У нас на сайте все уровни представлены, в этой гимнастике как мне кажется перемешаны лечебный и восстановительный упражнения поэтому скорее это восстановительный гимнастика. Делать тяжело и больно значит ещё не готовы либо функционально либо не натренировали на лечебном уровне? Что в общем-то одно и тоже.


----------



## Dust (25 Авг 2018)

@Доктор Ступин, а можно ссылку на Ваш сайт и на уровни там представленные?


----------



## La murr (25 Авг 2018)

@Dust, Анатолий, вот ссылка на сайт @Доктор Ступин


----------



## Dust (25 Авг 2018)

La murr написал(а):


> @Dust, Анатолий, вот ссылка на сайт @Доктор Ступин


Спасибо Вам большое!


----------



## Avs (21 Окт 2018)

Добрый день.
 После операции, по удалению грыжи L5-S1, прошло больше месяца, боли нет, чувствую себя хорошо, начал присаживаться на 1-2 минуты, дискомфорта нет, буду увеличивать время. 
   Подскажите на счёт автомобиля, на форуме не нашел, первое время ездить надо в корсете?


----------



## Dust (21 Окт 2018)

Я в корсете ездил. И как понимаю, теперь крайне желателен поясничный подпор в любом случае...


----------



## Александр_100 (21 Окт 2018)

Чем дольше без руля, тем лучше. Авто это сидячая динамическая неполезная нагрузка на позвоночник.


----------

